# Big Brother All Stars 7/6/6 (spoilers)



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

What a boobular cast!


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Interesting on who America voted in. America has a short memory and they are predominantly from the past few years.

They haven't shown the producers' picks yet. I bet they put Crappy in the house. They always loved Crappy for some reason.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I was wrong. No Crappy! No Crapette!

But yes Chicken George!


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

Turtleboy said:


> I was wrong. No Crappy! No Crapette!
> 
> But yes Chicken George!


Excellent. All is good now.


----------



## ireland967 (Feb 27, 2003)

Not a bad selection for the first on the chopping block, I could see the season 5 and 6 casts aligning together creating an immediate majority.

Still, the Will/Mike alliance has to be the most dangerous. In the same cast, and now in business together. They may form other alliances, but when it comes down to three you'd know your time has come. Perfect time to break it right up.

I couldn't stand Ivette, but I would have loved her in there to stir things up like only she can. Suprised to see Diane make it in, she just bores me.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Does Alison really thinks he smarter than Janelle? Guess Jase proved he ain't so dumb afterall. 

Loved Dr. Will at the end!!! Can't stand that him and Mike are aligned.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Nah, there are some reality show stars you love to hate (Richard Hatch), but some you just hate (Ivette).

I like my good people good and my evil people evil. I love Dr. Will who relishes being a villian. It's like wrestling.

The reason people hated Ivette and that crew last year is that they were evil, but they thought and acted like they were good.


----------



## MassD (Sep 19, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> The reason people hated Ivette and that crew last year is that they were evil, but they thought and acted like they were good.


Hypocrites... basically.

Jase summed it up well... Only a fool would purposefully take themselves from HOH to being up for eviction. Under different circumstances, it might be a wise move... such as later in the game when alliances are pretty much set and votes are obvious...

But right out the chute?

Please.... please dump Allison... She's a waste of some perfectly good oxygen.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I am rooting for The Friendship!!!


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

mwhip said:


> Loved Dr. Will at the end!!! Can't stand that him and Mike are aligned.


+1

Like Will said right before nominations were announced, they are stupid for not nominating him. If I were in the house, you nom him every week. He is WAY too dangerous to keep around.

I loved Danielle the first time around and was stoked that she made it in this season. But she overplayed her hand big time. She should have just layed low. Now I think she is screwed...


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

Hopefully their will be some booby shots this year on the free live feed!!


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

DLL66 said:


> Hopefully their will be some booby shots this year on the free live feed!!


There is no free live feed. If there is I want my $14.99 back.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Right strategy, wrong time for Danielle, and they made too much noise about it. I think the house needs to break up the BB6 alliance right away. And it's funny seeing James playing the same game again, he'll ride their coattails until their time is up and then bolt. Dr Will still cracks me up. I hope he sticks around awhile. I loved his shirt!! Still sick of Kayser, he DOES seem really smug!! I would like to know:

A) Why they decided to add another 2 houseguests
B) What the final tally was on the votes.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Brilliant nominations. Never liked Danielle. She thinks she so much smarter than anyone else. Hopefully she's outta there! 

I originally said Season 1 should be represented. I take it back. Chicken George is just a waste of space. Felt bad for Dana. Would've preferred her instead. Thank goodness no Bunky or Cowboy. Also, loved seeing Crapette's reaction. She really blew it last season. If I had it my way, non-entities Erika and Nakomis would be right after Chicken George. But unfortunately the house guest are going after BB6 and other threats, buut who could blame'em. 

BTW, CBS is so friggin' cheap! 500 grand is a joke. Imagine staying 3 months in the same house with Mike "Boogie"? Sheeesh, even NBC's "America's Got Talent" has 1 million for the pathetic derivative winner!


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

Best first episode of Big Brother ever!

Danielle is entertaining, so I hope they keep her around.

Will is definitely laying low - a wise move. I'm sure he'll makes his moves, but I doubt he's going to jump the gun like Allison and Danielle did.


----------



## packerfan (Jan 8, 2002)

I wonder if any of the HOHs will be dumb enough to not agree.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Chapper1 said:


> I loved Danielle the first time around and was stoked that she made it in this season. But she overplayed her hand big time. She should have just layed low. Now I think she is screwed...


Totally agree with you, Chapper. 

I loved Danielle in season 3, and think/thought she had a great strategy back then by being devious without being overt about it. But she walked into the All-Star house, and completely blew her game within the first day of being there by making some very overt plays. And what's worse, she did so VERY clumsily. If she'd gone to Alison and tried to ally with her and Jase right then and there, instead of playing the "Hey, here's an idea, but I'm not saying which person we should gun for", she'd have been much better off. Both in the short term and the long term. Now, she's just shown the other HG's that she can't be trusted, and all within the first 48 hours of being in the house.

Interesting to see the hatred Dr. Will has for Kaysar. I think Will knows that Kaysar's a sharp player that will organize everyone to get him out quickly, and so he's trying to turn the tables on Kaysar quickly.

I will say, I'm kind of shocked (SHOCKED!) to see how quickly some of these fools have forgotten Big Brother history.... trusting anything Alison says? Relying on Jase's word? Oh please....

Even more interesting, though, is the animosity between some of the players. I'm kinda hoping the tension between Danielle and Marcellas gets good.

This is gonna be a good year. I'm hoping the live feeds tonight get juicy.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

packerfan said:


> I wonder if any of the HOHs will be dumb enough to not agree.


I have a suspicion the dual HOH position won't last much longer.... in fact, I'm theorizing that BB is going to mix it up and give us a new twist every week or two.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Danelle, I love you, but what are you thinking?  

She had no reason to stir the pot right now. I considered her one of the top 2 or 3 best BB players ever (Dr. Wil being right there also). But she made a stupid way to early in this game. Before her move, I would have suspected that Jase and Jannelle would have either targeted the friendless (Chicken George, Nakomis, Erika) or the Season 2 alliance (Dr. Wil & Boogie). Now she is probably going to be out the first week.

Even Jase can't be stupid enough to let himself be nominated.

Overall, interesting choices by both America and the Producers. Only minor quibles:

* America really has forgotten the early seasons. Lisa is much more deserving than Erika. 

* Did we really need Marcelles back? And isn't the reality whore's (sorry, Allison) 15 minutes up yet.

* Too much Season 6. This will actually hurt Kayser, Jannelle, and Howie's chances of winning as they are an immediate Target. (James is just slippery enough that he may be able to weasel a new alliance).

Looking forward to this season!


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

gossamer88 said:


> I originally said Season 1 should be represented. I take it back. Chicken George is just a waste of space.


See, nobody listened to me. I'm one of the few people that actually stuck around and watched season one...no matter how boring it got. George has always been a complete cheeseball. I knew he was going to end up in the house though, just because season 1 had to be represented. Why they couldn't choose other HGs from season 1, I have no idea. I really wanted to see Britney in there. Or even Eddie, even though he was the winner he wouldn't be the only winner to return to the All Stars.

I was hoping George would be part of the first nominations. He's the only one that you know isn't allined with anyone because he doesn't know any of these people. He would have been a safe first nomination and someone easy to agree on. After that, Danielle would have been the next obvious choice. She really just should have shut her mouth and let the first week play out on its own.

And how stupid would you have to be to purposefully put yourself up on the block the first week. That would've been the dumbest move right next to Marcelous not using his golden power of veto on himself...


----------



## whoknows55 (Jun 17, 2001)

Yeah I can't figure out why D thought it was a good idea to start talking trash right away.


For the first few weeks you really just want to lay low.


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

Awesome start to the season. Gotta love Dr. Will - he cracks us up every time he is on camera. I liked his jumping on the "meteor" and when he swung it at the other side, he curved it, trying to take out more than one player. Brilliant!

And his hair is already out of control.

I really hope he doesn't get voted out early.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

I was happy, sad, aggrivated, and laughing right from the very start. I did not know how I would like an All-Star cast but I am already excited to see the season play out.

Will is by far my favorite with Janelle being a close 2nd.

I agree D jumped the gun-- she over thought what she needed to do to secure her 1st week.

Alison is still a complete idiot and loser

Kaysar has an "X" just lingering on his back from his attitude

The less of have to see of Marcelles the better- I think he is a real schmuck and wish he would just choke on his own tongue

Poor ChickenLittleGeorge has no clue but that may help him through more then he understands

Erica is better off as a poster then a player

Mike Boger is still pretty lame- I hate his hollywood attitude (nothing changes i guess) I am glad that he can be Evil Will's side-d1ck though

Nokimos or how ever you say it needs to re-think how she plays because I don't see her holding the jock/sock of some of these other players

Jace is a headcase that I actually don't mind (much more like-able then his first season)

Howie is tool but I like his no BS approach to most things

James could be final four if he makes the right decisions and alliances

Here's hoping for a Will/Janelle final two cause that just means plenty of drama to be had.


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

dirtypacman said:


> The less of have to see of Marcelles the better- I think he is a real schmuck and wish he would just choke on his own tongue


Agreed - loved George's "white man" comment. Marcelles thinks way too much of himself. I'd almost prefer to have to deal with Bunky in the house.



dirtypacman said:


> Erica is better off as a poster then a player


?? As in wall poster, or did she post online somewhere that I missed?



dirtypacman said:


> Mike Boger is still pretty lame- I hate his hollywood attitude (nothing changes i guess) I am glad that he can be Evil Will's side-d1ck though


Mike doesn't bother me, but he truly is Robin to Will's Batman! 



dirtypacman said:


> Jace is a headcase that I actually don't mind (much more like-able then his first season)


Mainly because Holly isn't around.



dirtypacman said:


> Howie is tool but I like his no BS approach to most things


Howie is awesome. Hopefully his Jedi persona will return.



dirtypacman said:


> Here's hoping for a Will/Janelle final two cause that just means plenty of drama to be had.


Just imagine the scheming if those two got together.


----------



## jkindley (Apr 8, 2002)

I was hoping this would suck so that I didn't have to watch it this year. Well after last night I am hooked once again. 
I love how after a couple of days we have people hating each other and scheming to get them out. In a normal season this would take 3-4 weeks to happen but because these people are "All-stars" they already know each other. This should be a great BB


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

Erica is better off as a poster then a player



KRS said:


> ?? As in wall poster, or did she post online somewhere that I missed?


Yes exactly she would make a fine wall poster !


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I know Ali is annoying but anyone notice how much weight she has lost? I went back and looked at screen caps from her season and it is at least 20 lbs. Also she was commenting that she was going to gain weight like they all do because all they do is eat. Not if she is gone this week.


----------



## FuzzyDolly (Dec 29, 2002)

Janelle is by far my favorite person in the house. Imagine if Season 6 got together with Will & Mike Boogie. That wold be a team to beat. Glad to see that Jace isn't on the Marcellas plan of nominations. Do you think that Marcellas will ever live that down?


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Why would they target George like someone (Jase maybe?) suggested last night? George is a weak player, can be manipulated to be on your side, and poses absolutely NO threat. Much smarter to try to get a strong player, or better yet, a previous winner (like Wil) of early.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Love they turned the tables on D and A. A is too bossy and D speaks for herself.

I guess they sequestered them until last night or we would know who got on. I wish it would have been live...why can't they do a live first show? Probably would be too boring. 

no summer of secrets? Can't believe there's no catch phrase this year. 

I guess it's impossible to go into this show and just sit around and do nothing in a corner. You'd be voted off.


Lisa


----------



## moondoggie (Jul 19, 2000)

Does anyone know what George was talking about when he said he now works in a Las Vegas casino? Will was great, as entertaining as ever.


----------



## TR7spyder (Feb 28, 2006)

Great first show! I am hooked for another season .

I was shocked that Nacomous (sp?) made it in (she is boring, stupid and lacks personally  though she tries to compensate with her looks). And I am somewhat surprised that George made it. But I would much rather have them back over Ivette.

I loved Wills comments at the end. I started hating him during season 2, but then, completely came around to liking him by the end of the seaon (sort of like Boston Rob). But at this point, Janelle is my favorite to win this show.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

TR7spyder said:


> Great first show! I am hooked for another season .
> 
> I was shocked that Nacomous (sp?) made it in (she is boring, stupid and lacks personally  though she tries to compensate with her looks). And I am somewhat surprised that George made it.


Kinda harsh dont you think?


----------



## bobbi (Mar 21, 2002)

Looove the cast, except for Nikcomis (and I'm sure I spelled it wrong too), I can't understand for the life of me why she made it in. I had been thinking that maybe they'd stick her in with Cowboy, since they supposedly haven't remained close despite being brother/sister, but he's not in there.

But YAY for dr will being back, him vs. Kaysar vs. James is going to be so much fun to watch.


----------



## TR7spyder (Feb 28, 2006)

scottykempf said:


> Kinda harsh dont you think?


Why? Were you not surprised that George made it in?


----------



## HDTivoUser (May 2, 2005)

I'm not a big fan of her either, but does nobody remember that Nakomis (<- Correct spelling) was single handedly responsible for Jase's departure and the break-up of the 4 horsemen? She was quiet, but she was a pretty smart player IMO. Having said that.....I don't consider her a threat this season.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

HDTivoUser said:


> I'm not a big fan of her either, but does nobody remember that Nakomis (<- Correct spelling) was single handedly responsible for Jase's departure and the break-up of the 4 horsemen? She was quiet, but she was a pretty smart player IMO. Having said that.....I don't consider her a threat this season.


Well, I think you could argue that Holly was more responsible for breaking up the Four Horsemen. 

Although the 6 finger plan was a great idea that Nakomis came up with, I also think it was somewhat obvious and if it had not been her somebody else would have.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

I'm just really disappointed that Lisa didn't make it in. She was so incredibly hot in a bathing suit.

That said...what's with Diane being voted in? IIRC, wasn't she the one who was _incredibly_ dumb (and Jase and Scott knew that so they continually berated her)?

Marcellas is annoying...Mike/boogie seems like an older guy trying too hard to look younger and cool...and Allison is an _incredibly_ jealous girl what's got some real self image problems (her little diatribe about Janelle and her _fake_ hair, _fake_ boobs, etc was a bit over the top).

It's gonna be a great season.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I love that the competition is on from day 1. We already know the people so there's not this period where we have to adjust to the contestants and get to know them. As much as I dislike some of the people in the house (Allison anyone?), it's still fun to have them in the house because of the shocking things they say and the "love to hate you" factor.


----------



## MassD (Sep 19, 2002)

DancnDude said:


> As much as I dislike some of the people in the house (Allison anyone?), it's still fun to have them in the house because of the shocking things they say and the "love to hate you" factor.


It's always good to have a foil on the show... But she just annoys me... fingers on teh chaulkboard annoying. BB made sure she was on there for that very reason, but I would have preferred that they not let her in.

By the way... no mention of Jase's brillaint play during the HO challenge yet?


----------



## TR7spyder (Feb 28, 2006)

MassD said:


> By the way... no mention of Jase's brillaint play during the HO challenge yet?


Good call, that was awesome!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

go lisa


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

The fact that Janelle and Jase did not nominate the other "pre-formed" alliance in the house shows that there are still "gaps" in their game. The goal is to eliminate (and/or cripple) another alliance. Boogie and Dr. Will are the only other "pre-form" entering the house for sure and absolutely positive. Why they did not take advantage of their position to cripple/eliminate an alliance is puzzling.

Danielle was stupid. She wasn't on the radar - she was a singleton with no alliance at all, and therefore could be considered a "sheep" to be kept in line and told what to do (for the first few weeks anyway). You eliminate strong people (alliance) early in the game, then eliminate the wildcards (singletons) mid-game. She could have easily kept her mouth shut and latched onto an alliance mid-game without rocking the boat or getting any looks in her direction.

And kudos for Jase not not agreeing with Janie and therefore putting himself up for elimination. He hit the nail on the head when he said it would be stupid to voluntarily move from a position of power to one of vulnerability.


----------



## HDTivoDesire (Apr 6, 2003)

I think the 6 folks who did not make it on the show have been sequestered in a separate house, and 1 or more of them will get a chance to be in the BB house at some point.

How stupid would Marcellas be if he continues to hold a grudge against Danielle? Uh Marcellas, you will need all the allies you can get.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I don't think this is a spoiler, but based on the writeup of yesterday's episode on CBS.com...


Spoiler



the whole 2-HoH deal was only for this week.


----------



## bobbi (Mar 21, 2002)

HDTivoDesire said:


> I think the 6 folks who did not make it on the show have been sequestered in a separate house, and 1 or more of them will get a chance to be in the BB house at some point.


That's similar to what they're doing on BB UK, where they've created a separate house with entirely new people - the next person voted out went to that house. Unfortunately, I left england, so I have no clue what happened past that, but it was really, really cool. I definately prefer the UK format.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

bobbi said:


> That's similar to what they're doing on BB UK, where they've created a separate house with entirely new people - the next person voted out went to that house. Unfortunately, I left england, so I have no clue what happened past that, but it was really, really cool. I definately prefer the UK format.


They have a website 

Oh and that format sounds way cool hope they do that here next year.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

OK - now comes the big decision...do I start reading all the transcripts and get TOTALLY sucked in?

I love this show!


----------



## tubsone (Apr 15, 2006)

What??... No PB&J yet? Really alot going on already.

Dr.Will v.s. Kaysar!........Good stuff to come from that!


----------



## sonnik (Jul 7, 2000)

I was kind of wondering if Will and Kaysar would form an alliance. Two of the best players in the history of the game together, they'd probably go all the way to the end.

Either way, it would be nice to see them against each other in the very end.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

tubsone said:


> What??... No PB&J yet? Really alot going on already.
> 
> Dr.Will v.s. Kaysar!........Good stuff to come from that!


I think the food competition is today and I think the twist this year is not PB&J probably tuna fish sandwiches.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

tuna yum bring it on


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

dirtypacman said:


> Erica is better off as a poster then a player
> 
> Yes exactly she would make a fine wall poster !


:up: She is the hottest female ever on BB (IMHO).


----------



## tubsone (Apr 15, 2006)

sonnik said:


> I was kind of wondering if Will and Kaysar would form an alliance. Two of the best players in the history of the game together, they'd probably go all the way to the end.
> 
> Either way, it would be nice to see them against each other in the very end.


I cant see how you got Kaysar as one of the best ever when he's a 2 time loser! :down:


----------



## joemamafresh (Jan 26, 2003)

How stupid would Marcellas be if he continues to hold a grudge against Danielle? Uh Marcellas, you will need all the allies you can get.

*by the look of the live feeds last night...they've already "kissed and made up"...they were sitting in the kitchen chatting, being quite friendly with each other...*


----------



## packerfan (Jan 8, 2002)

joemamafresh said:


> How stupid would Marcellas be if he continues to hold a grudge against Danielle? Uh Marcellas, you will need all the allies you can get.
> 
> *by the look of the live feeds last night...they've already "kissed and made up"...they were sitting in the kitchen chatting, being quite friendly with each other...*


Maybe she can get him to switch sides.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

KRS said:


> Mike doesn't bother me, but he truly is Robin to Will's Batman!


Mike is my least favorite contestant out of all 6 seasons. The most ironic thing I've ever heard was Mike saying that Kaysar is "full of him self". Kaysar does think a little too highly of himself, but not in a mean way. Mike Boogie takes arogance to a whole new level. He not only thinks he is great, but he treats anyone who is not as cool as he thinks he is to be a lesser human being. Look at how put off he was that George would even consider talking to him. And in season two he referred to the non-members of "Chill Town" as extras, while he was the star of the show.

I'm shocked Nakomis was one of the top four women voted into the house, I think she's boring to watch. Also suprised that Marcellaus was not one of the top four men.


----------



## TivoFan (Feb 22, 2000)

Strength in this show just makes you a target. Alliances, people who can sway others, people who do well in veto challenges are all potential threats to anyone in the house, and are going to be targeted for that reason. Looking weak is a good strategy, at least early on. How many times has an early alliance or early power-grab backfired mid-game?

George is probably in the best seat right now. He's going to come across as an easy-going, no threat kinda guy that can be easily influenced. And moreover, the behind the scenes footage from Season 1 (for any of the other players that saw it) doesn't reveal any great hidden deviousness. 

Danielle played her season well and hid her true machinations from public view. But coming into this show, all her secrets were open knowledge. Maybe that's why she felt pressured to act so quickly, I don't know. She would have been better off to lie low, look friendless and allianceless. The big powers in the house (like the season six group) would have gotten caught up in the power games and a loner like her would have squeaked through.

Marcellus is actually in a pretty good position. He doesn't have anybody in the house and his history is pretty clean. His stupid obsession with Danielle actually helps him as nobody else will feel threatened if getting her out is his primary focus. The problem is once it starts dwindling and getting competitive his lack of strategy is going to hurt him. Once it gets towards the end you've got to have a plan and something going on.

Diane needs to find someone to glom onto. That could carry her pretty far if she picks the right person. I don't think she has the fortitude to just lie low. I also don't think she has any strategic sense.

Nakomis has a good chance if she let's everyone think that she can be manipulated. She lacks chicken george's innocence of strategy and his likeability both of which will hurt her.

Look for a group to form to go against the season six group. James will try and form an alliance outside the season six which is a good idea for him.

And please, Mike Boogie, you're just a couple of years from being 40. Why are you still acting like a teenage rapper? You're getting to the point where you're that old creepy guy who's trying to act cool with the young kids. You've got the 'tude where you disdain everyone who isn't cool and hip, but you don't realize you're one of those not-cool not-hip guys.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

tubsone said:


> I cant see how you got Kaysar as one of the best ever when he's a 2 time loser! :down:


That's what I thought too, how is he one of the best players ever, he had a second chance and immedietly screwed up and got voted off again.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

packerfan said:


> Maybe she can get him to switch sides.


um....well....um...someone else say it


----------



## Mike10 (Mar 1, 2006)

moondoggie said:


> Does anyone know what George was talking about when he said he now works in a Las Vegas casino? Will was great, as entertaining as ever.


He works at the tropicana in Las Vegas I was there a few months ago and saw him
standing outside trying to get people to play a free slot machine


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

JFriday said:


> That's what I thought too, how is he one of the best players ever, he had a second chance and immedietly screwed up and got voted off again.


I don't know about "best player ever", but I don't agree with the general statement that "he got two chances and still lost, so he must suck". He lasted longer than anyone except Jennifer in that challenge and it started the day before and lasted all night into the next day. Imagine standing in one spot for at least 15 hours and keeping a button pressed in with one finger. Maybe he couldn't stand there any longer, so instead of quiting the way everyone else did, he tried to get a deal out of it before he quit. Unfortunately for him, the deal was meaningless...but he tried more than any of the players who took their finger off the button before him.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Well I went from being disappointed in the producer's nominees (with the exception of Janelle/Kaysar/Howie/Dr. Will to thinking that this will be a good season!! I wanted a few more of the "nice guys" like Nurse Will and that cute Bible boy Danielle was aligned with.  

Allison is one of my most hated reality show players ever, but I also think she's very very strong from a physical and intellectual point of view. She hates Janelle so much because they're the most alike.


----------



## purple6816 (May 27, 2003)

DLL66 said:


> Hopefully their will be some booby shots this year on the free live feed!!


I think that is what started me watching the show. Alison was showing a bit of skin in years past. I think she has plumped up a bit now. Age will do that.



HDTivoDesire said:


> I think the 6 folks who did not make it on the show have been sequestered in a separate house, and 1 or more of them will get a chance to be in the BB house at some point.


I also think that this could happen. There must be some twist and this could be it.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

sonnik said:


> I was kind of wondering if Will and Kaysar would form an alliance. Two of the best players in the history of the game together, they'd probably go all the way to the end.
> 
> Either way, it would be nice to see them against each other in the very end.


I don't get where Kaysar is one of the best players of the game. He got voted off TWICE and the second time it was because he was TOO dumb to see the duplicity. He's NOT very smart, he only THINKS he is. I hope he doesn't last more than a few weeks here. He brings NOTHING to the table. Janelle and Howie are a LOT more interesting than Kaysar.

edit: Guess I should have kept reading and not smeek huh?


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Actually it seems on the live feeds that Howie is driving everyone nuts. Including the live feed watchers. He is Howie x10 this year and just will not shut up. He does not have anyone in the house to tell him to be quiet.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

OMG...don't even get me started on Howie. All he ever talks about is sex and it gets to the point where he talks about it so much you can just tell that he's making the other HGs (especially the girls) very uncomfortable. If you have the live feeds you may have heard the story about the cheetos a million times by now. Let's just say he woke up one morning with an empty bag of cheetos next to his bed and a certain area of the male body was all orange. I don't know why he thinks its funny to keep telling that story, but it's getting old.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

howie makes me embarrassed to be male....you can have all the thoughts you want but to keep them private is the sign of maturity.


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

Never underestimate Howie's understanding of the Force.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> I don't get where Kaysar is one of the best players of the game. He got voted off TWICE and the second time it was because he was TOO dumb to see the duplicity. He's NOT very smart, he only THINKS he is. I hope he doesn't last more than a few weeks here. He brings NOTHING to the table. Janelle and Howie are a LOT more interesting than Kaysar.
> 
> edit: Guess I should have kept reading and not smeek huh?


He got voted off TWICE because he's about the only player to get a 2nd chance. Anyone getting a 2nd chance is going to be a HUGE target. And what is it about him getting voted off the 2nd time that makes him dumb? Put yourself in Kaysar's position. You've been standing with your finger on a button for about 15 hours, or more, including overnight without sleep. All the other players except him and Jennifer couldn't hack it, and its likely that he couldn't physically stand there much longer. So, he did what all the other players failed to do before they removed their finger from the button...he tried to make a deal. So, his options were to quit without a deal, or quit with a deal...and you call him dumb for taking the deal.

Even though the deal was made with a member of the other team, it was actually a deal anyone should have felt comfortable with. Think about it, who would have expected Jennifer to stab him in the back in that situation? She made a promise in front of EVERY houseguest, and it wasn't just your ordinary behind closed doors deal about "you don't nominate me, I won't nominate you"...it was a deal in exhange for Head of Household, that everyone witnessed. To go back on that deal would probably be perceived as one of the biggest back-stabs in reality TV history. Kaysar had to be thinking, correctly so, that if she was to go back on her word after making a clear promise in front of everyone, then she would put the BIGGEST target on her own back. So, why would he expect her to basically throw away any chance she had a winning Big Brother...but inexplicably, she did thow away her chances as the next week proved. If I was Kaysar and couldn't keep my finger on that button any longer, I would have felt comfortable enough to make that deal, knowing that Jennifer wouldn't be stupid enough to sacrifice herself just to take out Kaysar.


----------



## tubsone (Apr 15, 2006)

Dnamertz said:


> He got voted off TWICE because he's about the only player to get a 2nd chance. Anyone getting a 2nd chance is going to be a HUGE target. And what is it about him getting voted off the 2nd time that makes him dumb? Put yourself in Kaysar's position. You've been standing with your finger on a button for about 15 hours, or more, including overnight without sleep. All the other players except him and Jennifer couldn't hack it, and its likely that he couldn't physically stand there much longer. So, he did what all the other players failed to do before they removed their finger from the button...he tried to make a deal. So, his options were to quit without a deal, or quit with a deal...and you call him dumb for taking the deal.
> 
> Even though the deal was made with a member of the other team, it was actually a deal anyone should have felt comfortable with. Think about it, who would have expected Jennifer to stab him in the back in that situation? She made a promise in front of EVERY houseguest, and it wasn't just your ordinary behind closed doors deal about "you don't nominate me, I won't nominate you"...it was a deal in exhange for Head of Household, that everyone witnessed. To go back on that deal would probably be perceived as one of the biggest back-stabs in reality TV history. Kaysar had to be thinking, correctly so, that if she was to go back on her word after making a clear promise in front of everyone, then she would put the BIGGEST target on her own back. So, why would he expect her to basically throw away any chance she had a winning Big Brother...but inexplicably, she did thow away her chances as the next week proved. If I was Kaysar and couldn't keep my finger on that button any longer, I would have felt comfortable enough to make that deal, knowing that Jennifer wouldn't be stupid enough to sacrifice herself just to take out Kaysar.


Weak! :down:


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

tubsone said:


> Weak! :down:


Yes, "weak" is a pretty poor response.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

I thought sex talk on the live feeds was part of the fun of Big Brother


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

u mean they aren't edited/beeped?


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

newsposter said:


> u mean they aren't edited/beeped?


The live feeds only close down when the HG's are making direct product references (e.g. - Mike Boogie and Will trying to give shout outs to their businesses online), when there's a banner being flown over the house, during some of the competitions / lockdowns, or when things get particularly graphic. Other than that, the live feeds aren't particularly edited or bleeped.

It's actually kind of interesting to see them all live, and all of them talking in some frank and graphic manners. Has definitely changed my opinion on a few folks in the house (like Howie)


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

tubsone said:


> Weak! :down:


I agree!!! :up:


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

purple6816 said:


> I think that is what started me watching the show. Alison was showing a bit of skin in years past. I think she has plumped up a bit now. Age will do that.


You're kidding, right? It appears she has lost a lot of weight since her first stint on BB. She still is hideous though.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

montag said:


> You're kidding, right? It appears she has lost a lot of weight since her first stint on BB. She still is hideous though.


Yeah, I agree. Alison has lost weight, not gained. I wouldn't term her completely hideous. Not the most beautiful face, and her personality is certainly hideous, but her body's not looking too bad these days.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

appleye1 said:


> Yeah, I agree. Alison has lost weight, not gained. I wouldn't term her completely hideous. Not the most beautiful face, and her personality is certainly hideous, but her body's not looking too bad these days.


I watch her workout with the mute button on.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

nose


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Skittles said:


> The live feeds only close down when the HG's are making direct product references (e.g. - Mike Boogie and Will trying to give shout outs to their businesses online), when there's a banner being flown over the house, during some of the competitions / lockdowns, or when things get particularly graphic. Other than that, the live feeds aren't particularly edited or bleeped.
> 
> It's actually kind of interesting to see them all live, and all of them talking in some frank and graphic manners. Has definitely changed my opinion on a few folks in the house (like Howie)


If they start talking about certain aspects of the game, they'll turn off the feeds too. If somebody's starts saying for certain who they're going to vote to evict the feeds will go out. They can't be showing all that to the paying customers because then they might not watch the live broadcasts and the ratings might drop


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Skittles said:


> The live feeds only close down when the HG's are making direct product references (e.g. - Mike Boogie and Will trying to give shout outs to their businesses online), when there's a banner being flown over the house, during some of the competitions / lockdowns, or when things get particularly graphic. Other than that, the live feeds aren't particularly edited or bleeped.
> 
> It's actually kind of interesting to see them all live, and all of them talking in some frank and graphic manners. Has definitely changed my opinion on a few folks in the house (like Howie)


You forgot the most common reason for shutting down the live feeds - singing.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

appleye1 said:


> You forgot the most common reason for shutting down the live feeds - singing.


Yeah, good one... totally forgot about that.

That one kind of tickles me.... they're so worried about being sued by artists that they have to block out the feeds whenever the HG's start to sing. What a crazy world.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I do have issues with this year. They are all stars but should not have been given an allstar house. 

They should have had to earn pool and hot tub privileges.
Food is too good hopefully this will change with food competitions.
Beds are too plush
They are allowed to sleep or nap too long
They have a washer and dryer (season 1 didn't they hand wash?)
Pool table
Chess board


I am sure I can think of others.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

mwhip said:


> I do have issues with this year. They are all stars but should not have been given an allstar house.
> 
> They should have had to earn pool and hot tub privileges.
> Food is too good hopefully this will change with food competitions.
> ...


Only season 1 had to hand wash, IIRC... the past few years have all had a washer/dryer in the backyard. The pool table seems REALLY excessive, I do agree... but I'm relatively certain the chess board has been around for a few years. I know it was there in season 6.

And their sleeping is still pretty much regulated by BB.... they've got a curfew and a cutoff for how late in the day they're allowed to sleep.

I'm thinking we'll start to see some serious competition going soon here.... the first week really didn't cut it, but this is Big Brother... they're all about their twists.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

mwhip said:


> I do have issues with this year. They are all stars but should not have been given an allstar house.
> 
> They should have had to earn pool and hot tub privileges.
> Food is too good hopefully this will change with food competitions.
> ...


Yeah, I remember when they had to earn stuff too. It was so much better. Remember, the hot tub and pool use to be locked and you had to win a compitition in order to unlock it. I also remember they use to let the HGs in the house on the first night a few at a time to choose beds. Remember the concrete beds???

This house is a bit jaded. And it sure is making it boring for people watching live feeds. They did their last comp a couple of days ago and don't have to do anything else until they start voting tomorrow. So all they've been doing is sleeping and eating most of the day.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

mwhip said:


> I do have issues with this year. They are all stars but should not have been given an allstar house.
> 
> They should have had to earn pool and hot tub privileges.
> Food is too good hopefully this will change with food competitions.
> ...


solitary plays on fox reality 6pm mondays. The show sounds right up your alley.


----------

